# Becoming a better estimator and having a profitable business.



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think leaving money on the table is nearly as big an issue as underpricing. If you have your pricing figured out to make a nice living and you're getting overbooked then you can nudge your pricing up. If you're regularly dropping your price because of competition or you don't know your costs then you're working towards broke.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

needs glasses said:


> Only thing is when it's such a random game it's a bit difficult to pull the right figure out of the air...


It's not random nor is it a game.


----------

